# Is T3 needed on a DNP cycle of 250 mg a day only?



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys, this is James. I have my personal information on my profile but since this is my first thread I'm gonna repeat my stats here to make the point.

I'm 27, 1.93 cm (6'33'') 102 Kg (225 pounds)(16.06 stones) 12 % Bodyfat, Natural, starting my 7th year of training.

My goal is to lose as much bodyfat as possible because at this point is very hard for me to gain muscle so I'm implementing dirty bulking the next year. In this 2013 I gained 3 Kg (6.5 pounds) of muscle on 9 months so I'm going to give dirty bulking a try, I think I can add some 5 Kg (10 pounds) of muscle to my frame naturally before reaching my limit. I'm Squatting 145 Kg (310 pounds) (With hypertrophy training not weightlifting) so I'm very sure that what remains for gaining is on my legs, I'm gonna blast them this 2014. Well to the point.

I'm going to do a DNP cycle of 250 mg a day for 1 month tops, depending on how it goes. My question is if I need to add T3 at such low dose?. It's pretty obvious that you need it yes or yes from 375 mg a day onwards.

I'm between 2 DNP's, one is normal and the other one is Crystal, I have heard that Crystal DNP is stronger so I have to add it to one of the 2? if so at what dose?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

i don't think so i don't use it and there is always the fact that your t3 will rebound when you drop the dnp because it gets suppressed but a lot

of people say it helps with lethargy i have tried both and find no difference


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah the main reason people add in T3 with DNP is because they feel lethargic due to DNP stopping the conversion of T4 into T3

I run DNP without T3, personally I don't think it's needed because I don't care about feeling tired, I actually like it sometimes because I never feel tired

So, it's upto you really;

If you don't mind feeling lethargic and sluggish - Don't run T3

If you really don't want to be lethargic - Run T3

TBH, being lethargic isn't really much compared to the sweating and heavy breathing :lol:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> I'm between 2 DNP's, one is normal and the other one is Crystal, I have heard that Crystal DNP is stronger so I have to add it to one of the 2? if so at what dose?


I think Crystal is 75% DNP compared to powder which is 100% I think. As for the dose, whatever DNP you run, always start at 250mg for 7 days to see how you react as it takes 7 days for the DNP to build upto the peak dose in your body as DNP has a 36 hour half life


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Tbh I was lathargic before I used dnp but the breathing gets me on 125mg I feel like a 200fags a day man.

I see how it affects you an dial it in accordingly


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

I also ran without t3 and for over 30 days without problem , dont feel the need for it plus gives me stomach pains


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, I apreciate it a ton.

Now what left is to found a good source of DNP, I have found 2 of them but they don't seem to respond anymore, let's see if I have luck with it.

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I would do 2 x 2 week cycles with a 10 day break in the middle. Your glycogen will refill, and you lethargy will be a hell of a lot better than doing 30 days straight.

I did a 15 day cycle and a 12 day cycle (IIRC) and by the end of each cycle i was ****ed and ready to come off!

You also wont need t3, eat loads of fruit and read loads of info before doing it. It can be dangerous.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

skip the t3, recipe for insane hunger, muscle loss and rebound


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> I would do 2 x 2 week cycles with a 10 day break in the middle. Your glycogen will refill, and you lethargy will be a hell of a lot better than doing 30 days straight.
> 
> I did a 15 day cycle and a 12 day cycle (IIRC) and by the end of each cycle i was ****ed and ready to come off!
> 
> You also wont need t3, eat loads of fruit and read loads of info before doing it. It can be dangerous.


Thanks a lot man. I would definitely try that, I'm really a friend of using less drugs as possible.

I have read a lot of it for a lot of time, just that there is not much experiences and literature in regards of 250 mg a day cycles. I'm just not upping that dose regardless of results.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> skip the t3, recipe for insane hunger, muscle loss and rebound


That's what I thought in the first place, I won't take it, decided!


----------

